# Laterite alternative?



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Would there be any advantage to adding the marble sized clay balls used in hydroponics to the substrate? A substitute for laterite?


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

*Laterite Alternatives*



brad said:


> Would there be any advantage to adding the marble sized clay balls used in hydroponics to the substrate? A substitute for laterite?


Brad, the "balls" sold for use in hydroponics are mostly inert baked clay and will not act as a substitute for laterite. If they are somewhat porous, they might increase the substrate's CEC (ability to grab and hold nutrients) but if they are "glassy" (like real marbles), they only serve to take up space. Keep in mind that in hydroponics nutrients are supplied dissolved in water - the substrate only serves to support the plants.

Genuine Dupla Laterite (Duplarit G) is available from Florida Driftwood. While some may consider it expensive, it is a one time purchase and has a long history of effectiveness. There are several other companies selling alternative laterites - I have never used them, so I cannot comment on their effectiveness.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would say it depends on whats in them. Laterite, like clay provides iron. Dupla may add additional minerals to it. Whats in these clay balls? What is their purpose in hydroponics? If it is pure clay then it most likely provides iron as well. The level of iron varies greatly depnding on the type of clay.


----------

